# CNC shark HD3 with 2hp watercooled spindle OR Laguna IQ HHC with 3hp water cooled spindle



## ryan86

I am either getting the Laguna IQ HHC with a 3 HP water cooled spindle or the CNC Shark HD with 2HP water cooled spindle. The price difference is about $2,000. Honesty i just want to know your opinions or experiences with both.


----------



## oldnovice

*Neither of those for sure!*


I have yet to hear anything good about Laguna's customer support!
The Shark is not built very well, at not as well as the Laguna, and I have no idea about Shark customer support.

Check out the CNC Zone and you can see for yourself. You will see pros and amateurs and what each prefers.

Personally if I was going to spend that much I would get a Shopbot Desktop because their *support is unquestioned* and they are made in the U.S.A. not so for the Laguna (don't know about the Sharks).


----------



## CPWD

I own a ShopBot Desktop CNC machine with an HSD Spindle and I would highly recommend it. The machine is made very well and produces outstanding results. I have posted numerous projects on LJs produced with my ShopBot. Please check out my Projects page if you would like to see some examples of what the machine can do. I have been impressed with the capabilities of the machine since day one. Their customer support is excellent. I have used both their phone support and their email support on a number of occasions and each time they helped me resolve the issue I was having. They even provide after hours and weekend email support so if you need some help outside of normal working hours someone will get back to you with an answer. This machine has been a great investment.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## AndyPitts

Ryan, I've got to echo oldnovice and Tim. I use a ShopBot desktop and am very happy with it. The bed width is 24", about the same as the two machines you mentioned, and using tiled toolpaths you can cut any length (see me use tiled toolpaths around time 13:15 in this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TO_TdP-NwSY). I also have a lot of other videos using the ShopBot at this playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLqdY8AvFNy3uoW75bwwSQFYAR12PFOLet). I don't think you could go wrong with this machine, IMO.


----------

